# Weight Watchers Buddies



## todmommy4568

I have been doing weight watchers since the beginning of August and have lost 8 pounds so far. There have definitely been weeks in there where I haven't tracked and looking for some buddies for some accountability. My goal at this very moment is more to track absolutely everything even if I go over my points just so I can get back in to the habit of tracking everything. I used weight watchers after my son was born and lost 60 pounds but gained it all back when I stopped using weight watchers and starting eating junk again.


----------



## todmommy4568

Well I made it to Friday tracking, I was already negative points by Friday. I didn't track anything Saturday or Sunday and ate very poorly but weigh in today I had no change. Of course I would have liked a loss but didn't expect it due to the way I ate and am just happy I didn't gain.


----------



## Perfect_pink

Me I need a WW buddy, I only started last week though x


----------



## todmommy4568

How is it going so far? I weighed in today and hadn't lost a thing and I felt that I stuck to it pretty close except I had some beers that I didn't track so that probably didn't do me any good and then had some fast food on Sunday. I am having a super cheat day today out of frustration :haha: I feel like I should probably just be happy that I didn't gain though since I just ovulated and that is normally a time for me to gain in my cycle as I bloat really bad.


----------



## Perfect_pink

Well done for not gaining, I think I'm doing ok I get weighed tomorrow, it made a point of tracking everything, iv been ill the past day or so, I'm hoping this helps the weight loss also ! Have you got a target in mind x


----------



## todmommy4568

I am looking to lose about 70 pounds in total but my first small goal is 17 pounds. Great job of tracking everything, hoping it pays off for you at your weigh in! How much are you trying to lose?


----------



## Perfect_pink

About the same actually It's the biggest iv ever been and I want it all off before we think about TTC again so iv given myself about a year ! My small goals are 10lb at a time I think there's an incentive at the moment if you loose 10lb in 8 weeks you get two months free


----------



## todmommy4568

Awesome incentive! I do the online program so I don't really ever know what's going on completely. That would be much more incentive for me to have to weigh in in front of a group.

That is a good plan to try and lose before TTC. That's what I was going to do but then decided we could try for 3-4 months. If I don't get pregnant this month we will have to take a break and I will focus on losing before ttc again.

Good luck at your weigh in!


----------



## Perfect_pink

So i went to class and I lost 4.5lb's which I'm really pleased with, iv just had a sneaky Chinese take out but back on it tomorrow ! 

I had lots of problems when I was pregnant and I know my weight won't have helped so if we do decide to go for it I want to be in the right place and be healthy etc x


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats! 4.5 pounds is awesome!


----------



## Try Rocking

HI ladies :) 

I'm doing WW as well, I've been back on it for a while but I really got more dedicated since August. 
This is my third time around for doing WW, the first time didn't last long, the second time I lost 113.4 in 18 months, and now I have lost 40 lbs with another 75 to lose.


----------



## todmommy4568

That's amazing rocking!! 

I didn't follow the plan at all last week :blush: I need to get back with it, it is just so frustrating to have weeks where I follow and don't lose. I was supposed to weigh this morning and forgot, will let you guys know how much I gained from my week off tomorrow.


----------



## Perfect_pink

Iv had a horrible weekend where Iv fell off the plan, never mind, I will be extra good till thursday


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you :) 

It will happen! Sometimes you have to find what works best for you. For me I found if I eat my weeklies I don't lose, and if I don't eat my activity points I won't lose. I need to eat my daily points and any activity points I earn. I lose more when I walk, but I tone better when I run. 

I understand the frustration, I seem to hit plateaus quite a bit. You can do this. Falling off the wagon is going to happen, the important thing is getting back on and keep going. You *can* do this.


----------



## Perfect_pink

So weigh in tonight, hopefully not too damaging !


----------



## todmommy4568

Good luck!!! I still haven't gotten back on the wagon. My excuse is that I am waiting to see if I get a BFP or not :haha: my chart suggests I should be getting a BFP but if I don't then I am planning to hit it really hard on the weight loss goals


----------



## Perfect_pink

Oh I'm excited for you ! Well Iv been and lost 1.5lb which I'm so pleased with after being off plan for 4 days x


----------



## todmommy4568

That's awesome! So happy for you! 

I am super scared to weigh myself after going rogue for a week and a half! A coworker just said it looks like I have lost weight, I'm so bloated right now i have no clue what she is talking about but I will take it :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Pink!

Oh man, I kind of went bad for 2 days and ended up 3 lbs up. I'm still working that shit off!
Hopefully you have lost weight! And good luck!


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks! I guess we will see, I will try and remember tomorrow morning but there's a good possibility that I will forget :haha: Saturday for sure!


----------



## Try Rocking

lol anything?


----------



## Perfect_pink

Let me know how you get on x


----------



## todmommy4568

Gains are definitely a bummer :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

How are you ladies doing over the weekend??


----------



## Perfect_pink

Doing ok, I went out for dinner last night and had a few glasses of
Wine but roughly pointed them, today I nearly got a take away but forced my self to make soup from scratch which I'm pleased with x


----------



## todmommy4568

Nicely done pink! You have to have something to enjoy every now and again, you deserve that wine!


----------



## Perfect_pink

I really do ha ha have you girls got any reciepes I seem to making a lot of the same things x


----------



## todmommy4568

Personally I eat a lot of frozen weight watchers meals to get my variety of foods haha. Or just baked chicken breasts or pork chops. So I'm not much help on the recipes. Have you looked through their website? They have some good ones!

I am officially back to the plan although I used pretty much all my weekly points yesterday on Taco Bell and ice cream :blush: BUT...somehow I managed to come out of my two weeks off the plan down 5 pounds! I joined a challenge on ww to lose 20 pounds by New Years so I am thinking that will be very motivational for me!


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm doing well, it's nice to have my weight moving decently again. I lost 2.2 lbs at my last WI (Sundays). 
I'm running for about an hour every 2-3 days and walking here and there as well. I try to walk my daughter to school and walk to pick her up as often as possible. Sometimes I just have too much to do so I can't spare the 50-60 minutes. 
My arms are getting more toned and my butt is getting less jiggly. 
My 35 lb goal that I set for myself in September is now down to 23. If I keep going and don't hit a plateau I should be able to hit that by the end of the year.


What about cooking with spaghetti squash? You can do quite a bit with it and then you can go a little nuts on the cheese or whatever else you pair it with. It lets me be bad without using a crazy amount of points.


----------



## Perfect_pink

The spagetti is a great idea, I had some frozen meals but prefer to cook from fresh ! AF due this week so I'm not expecting much of a loss tomorrow x


----------



## todmommy4568

That's a great loss rocking! You have a lot more drive than me lol that is awesome that you walk your daughter to school!

Pink hopefully AF doesn't mess with you too much!


----------



## Perfect_pink

My husband just bought me a fit bit so I'm excited to see how it helps


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay! Add me! :haha: https://www.fitbit.com/user/38GHSR


----------



## Perfect_pink

Oh I can't work out how too, this is mine 
https://www.fitbit.com/user/3SQZRW


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm adding you ladies, here is mine

https://www.fitbit.com/user/37NGP2


I don't always lose 2 lbs, usually it's more like half a pound here, almost a pound there. The walking definitely helps. I find walking helps me lose more weight but the running is what helps tone me. 
I didn't walk her to school today, my son slept like crap last night, therefore I slept like crap and I was beyond tired. So I drove her. Hopefully tomorrow. 
I'm just about to hop on the treadmill. 

We got this!


----------



## Perfect_pink

Weigh day again today, I will be over the moon with any loss but won't be too disappointed if I gain as uv felt rotten this week, this coming week though there will be no cheating, got a black tie event on 31st then 3 days In London after that so that will be a terrible week for me x


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry your son didn't sleep well, that is never fun. :hugs: how do you manage the small losses? I get discouraged so easily now, I don't remember being like that the first time I did WW.

Pink hoping you get a small loss or maintain. I'm so jealous of you Europeans, 3 days in London sounds awesome. I'm just over here in North Dakota twiddling my thumbs :haha:

I cheated last night, Wednesday's are my long days, I leave the house at 6:30 am and don't get home until at least 7 pm so I usually end up getting fast food. I had pizza last night, I'm hoping I can work it off since it is still early in the week.


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck Pink!

Thanks TM, he has night terrors so he's up screaming and thrashing a lot. It's pretty horrible but at least I have a helpful husband who gets when I'm too tired to do anything. 

I don't like the small losses either, sometimes it's a gain or such a tiny loss (even when I did everything right). I just keep going because I know the next week can show a great loss to make up for it. Sometimes it doesn't but as long as I keep moving forwards I know I'm doing ok. 
I can see and feel the changes in my body (I have collarbones again!) and I love it. I know everything I do will help towards my end goal. 
The last time I did WW I had at least 3- 3 month plateaus.. and that was really hard, but when my weight started moving again it was amazing. It is so worth it to keep going. 

Cheat days are so needed sometimes! I don't blame you. I hope you can work it off by WI day!


----------



## Perfect_pink

See twiddling my thumbs in North Dakota sounds amazing to the cold miserable UK, however London is amazing I'm going twice in November, for my mums birthday at the beginning then my birthday at the end x


----------



## Try Rocking

This is another thing that keeps me going. I was 27 lbs away from my goal the last time I did WW. I was *so* close. And then I got pregnant with my little man. :cloud9:
The weight gain was worth it (although super frustrating) but now I need to lose it again. I gained a lot with my pregnancy with him. I remember how it felt to not have such a large amount of excess weight, to know that I was healthy and doing the best I could for my family and myself. 

Ladies, we will do this. We will lose our weight and be healthy and live long, happy lives. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







100 gone.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5









101.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Perfect_pink

We will do this together ladies, it's always good when you have a little bit of support x


----------



## Perfect_pink

Well Iv lost a pound which I'm pleased with it takes me to half a stone in 3 weeks I never ever stick to diets either


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Pink!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

That is an absolutely amazing loss rocking!! I can not imagine a 3 month plateau!

Fantastic loss pink! :dance:


----------



## Try Rocking

It was! Now I have to do it again lol


----------



## todmommy4568

You can do it! Pictures like that must be so encouraging! I didn't take all that many pictures the first time I reached goal weight, I wish I would have!

So I think I have figured out what will work for me. Yesterday I used all my daily points but no weekly or activity and had a half pound loss as of this morning! I think if I am going to use my weeklies I need to use them at the beginning of the week, I think I will just choose Wednesday as a cheat day and then use only dailies on other days. Usually I spread them out and use a couple each day and that is definitely not working.


----------



## Perfect_pink

I don't use my weeklys, I have a cheat day the day after weigh day then back on it x


----------



## Try Rocking

I hope that works for you! 

I can't use mine, I always gain whenever I go over. I do however eat my AP. If I don't then I gain or sts. 

My weight is the same as yesterday which is up from Sunday (It always moves up). Hopefully I have a loss this week!


----------



## todmommy4568

Pink I have my cheat too I just count it and use my weeklies haha. I rarely use my activity points though.

Hopefully it goes back down by WI rocking


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay for good decisions again :haha: yesterday I made my Starbucks nonfat which felt like a small victory. Today for supper I so badly wanted to have a burrito lol but instead I am going to have steak and asparagus :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job!!


----------



## todmommy4568

That challenge made me obsessive this weekend :haha: Saturday and Sunday were actually the only two days I have hit 10,000 steps this week and I earned a new badge today! Thanks for starting it!!!

I had a little pity party for myself yesterday and ended up ordering pizza and wings and ate a ton. Then I felt bad for eating it and tracked it all and hopped on the treadmill. I am negative 9 points for the week but yet still excited for weigh in tomorrow :haha: The tank top I wore today is loose and it never has been so I am pretty happy!


----------



## Try Rocking

I try and do challenges every week/weekend. I try and add people with similar steps as me so we can all encourage each other. 
Lisa usually gives me a good run for my money lol 

I had a bad day myself, I had the worst cramps today and I was in too much pain. We ended up getting chinese food. I'll be working that off for a few days lol


----------



## todmommy4568

Haha right?! I love Chinese food, getting rid of it not so much haha. You and Lisa definitely had me going. I was only trying to catch Erin because we were so close, I didn't expect to catch you :haha:

Had a 1.1 pound loss and lost 5.5 inches! I am really excited but a little upset because WW didn't acknowlege it lol. I think it was because I came out with negative points this week but when I put it in it counted it as null and then changed my weight from last Monday to the weight this Monday so it showed 0 loss :shrug: I went back in and changed it all to how it is supposed to be haha


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job!!!

I was such a slug yesterday. I had been planning on hopping on the treadmill again for exercise (and because I'm competitive and I wanted to win lol). 
So much for that. I don't think I've had such a low step count since I first got my fitbit. 
Oh well, always next weekend! 

Most of the people in my challenges are family, it's a good group, that's most of the group I invite for my challenges. :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Everyone needs a slug day every now and then! You do awesome all the time!

I am pretty random when I pick for challenges but this one I made sure to pick DH and told him one of us would surely kick his butt this week :haha: I am going to be so sore when this week is over!

Pink how are thing going?!


----------



## Perfect_pink

I'm having an absolutely terrible week girls, iv not had my fit bit on for a few days as I took it off to charge and forgot to pick it up, back on today though, going to London on Monday for three days so I'm sure I will rack up a lot of steps then, iv realised how in active I am, I sit down most of the day in my job so that makes it harder. I'm very close to falling completely off the wagon and having Dominos for tea x


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm sorry you are having a hard time :hugs: but you are back on with your fitbit! I am sure ordering out sounds amazing but in the end it will probably only make you feel worse. But if you do decide to order out there is still time to work it off!


----------



## bundle4me

Hi ladies may I join you. 
I am starting weight watchers next week on my own and I'm very nervous, I'm the heaviest iv ever been and i hate it. Breast feeding my 13 week old but I know I can do ww while bf. Iv been trying to diet since lo was born but I'm a nightmare for picking the wrong things especially when iv been up with baby all night so I'm hoping ww can point me in the right direction cos I'm very unhealthy and miserable at the moment xx


----------



## Perfect_pink

Of cause you can bundle 

Well ladies I stayed the same this week which I'm very pleased with


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks TM! I definitely have my off days, I'm still working at losing the Chinese food! 

Pink, having off days are allowed. Do what you can when you can. Remember why you want to do this. Think about how far you can go by the end of the year if you keep going. I find that motivates me quite a bit. 

Hi Bundle! Welcome to the group :) 
Have you tried making muffins (with applesauce instead of oil/margarine/butter) and freezing them for quick, late night snacks? I find most of the ones I make with applesauce tend to be about 3 points. Which works great as a midnight snack! 
Also, steel cut oats (I make mine with apples and cinnamon). It's a great snack/meal (I have mine for breakfast) that will keep you full longer. 

We're here for you!


----------



## todmommy4568

Welcome bundle :wave: I did WW while I was breastfeeding my son as well. I thought that was a great time to do it! You get about 10 extra points it's wonderful! :haha:

Rocking that darn Chinese food is really sticking with you! Hopefully it comes off soon!

I weighed in this morning and was down 1.1 pounds again. I am happy but I was kind of hoping for a bigger loss, I was soooo lazy this weekend though it was ridiculous! So all in all I am just going to be happy with what I got. I have a doctor appt tomorrow and I think I am going to ask her name to check my thyroid, it has never been this hard for me to lose weight even since having DS. The slow weight loss combined with constantly being exhausted has me feeling like I want to check just in case :shrug:


----------



## bundle4me

Thanks ladies. I'm very much looking forward to the life style change so I know I'm ready x


----------



## todmommy4568

Holy cow pink! Showing that fitbit who's boss! Now I'm feeling like I need to quit being so lazy, 3 days of lazy is enough I need to catch up :haha:


----------



## Perfect_pink

I'm in London for a few days my feet are so sore but loving at the walking Iv earned 22 extra points so far too


----------



## Try Rocking

Looks like I may have finally wore the chinese food off!


----------



## Perfect_pink

Weigh day today for me, sadly even after all the walking I did I think Iv gained, Iv not been on plan at all this whole week so going to right it off and start again this week


----------



## bundle4me

Morning ladies, so I joined last night and my end goal is to loose about 70 pounds, ouch that's a big number. Small steps tho, my 5% is 12lbs which would be nice to hit by xmas. How are u all planning on getting thru xmas Snacks? X


----------



## todmommy4568

Rocking - yes! With all the walking you have been doing I would hope that Chinese food is finally gone!!

Pink- let us know how weigh in goes! GL! Great attitude though all you can do is start fresh!

Bundle- it is a big number but once you are with it it will go faster than you think! I don't know how I am getting through the holidays I have been trying to figure it out! :haha:

I have been off plan for a couple days and honestly probably will be again today, it's been a rough couple days and I am sure it will set me back but I needed a small break. I am so discouraged by the small losses and I think I just ovulated which has me all bloated and feeling down with my body, it is so much easier when my clothes are fitting better and I feel good.


----------



## Try Rocking

:hugs: 

It is frustrating when we don't lose as much as we think we should be, especially when we are putting in more than the minimal effort to get there. 

Just try and remember that all those little losses add up and even if you don't lose much for a few weeks, you may lose quite a bit for one or more weeks. 
It could be salt, bloating, not enough water, not eating enough for the exercise you're doing, any number of things. 
Don't get discouraged hon :hugs:


----------



## Perfect_pink

Morning ( or afternoon or evening where you guys are ) I put 2lb on this week but could have been a whole lot worse so I'm back on it, we had date night last night mind but 100% back in the game, do you guys have Facebook ? x


----------



## Try Rocking

Right now it's 8:08am, when you wrote it said it was at 1:10am. (ick lol)

You're doing great hon, getting back at it is what matters! :hugs: And you need to have a special night every now and then without worrying about anything else. 

I do have facebook. 
https://www.facebook.com/rachel.linde


----------



## bundle4me

Weigh in tonight for the first time I'm very nervous!!!! Iv stayed on plan and only gone 10 into my 49 weeklies so hopefully I will be okay x


----------



## Perfect_pink

You will do super, Iv had a pretty ok week this week, fingers crossed Iv shifted the 2 pound I put on last week, Iv made some amazing meals this week !


----------



## bundle4me

Omg ladies I lost 8 1/2 pounds!!!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Holy crap! Way to go!!!!


----------



## Perfect_pink

Woah that's amazing bundle well done !!

My weighing day tonight so got my fingers crossed


----------



## bundle4me

Good luck pink. Leader said I probably won't loose next week cos iv had such a big loss x


----------



## Perfect_pink

Iv been tonight and lost 3.5lb I'm over the moon with that now I'm going to have a bottle of wine and a pizza ha ha


----------



## todmommy4568

Bundle that's awesome!!!

Pink :rofl: pizza and wine sounds awesome! Congrats on the loss! I will PM you my Facebook, and anyone else if they want it just let me know!

I have been off plan again :dohh: but am back on today. I don't know why I have such a hard time sticking to it. My fitbit activity this week pretty much shows how lazy I have been this last week or so ha


----------



## bundle4me

Amazing loss!!! After one big loss I normally only loose 2lb a week x


----------



## Perfect_pink

I gained last 2lb week so was hope just to get that off so I'm pleased Iv got 8.5lb off in 6 weeks which I'm super pleased with as I literally never stick to any diet even when Iv done weight watchers before this is the furtherest Iv come ! I think what helps me is posting I'm my group of what Iv are where Iv gone wrong etc !


----------



## bundle4me

I feel quite spoilt cos I get 51pp a day cos I'm Breast feeding and i weigh alot so get alot cos of that. But I def think talking to others helps x


----------



## Perfect_pink

I get 32 a day I struggle to use them and don't normally touch my 49pp well I could eat double that on cheat day lol


----------



## bundle4me

Has anyone got any good food tips? I love meringue nests with Strawberries and banana and squirty cream when iv got a sweet tooth for 3-4pp and i love cinemon and raisin bagels toasted with a banana on there my weekend breakfast treat x


----------



## Perfect_pink

why don't we start a private group on Facebook and share recepies ?


----------



## todmommy4568

That sounds like a great idea to me! Forgot to pm my info :blush: I will do it when I get done with work!


----------



## bundle4me

Oh I don't have Facebook :-( x


----------



## Perfect_pink

I find it so helpful to post pictures etc of meals to keep track, not on my public Facebook mind don't want to bore people ha


----------



## todmommy4568

Changed my weigh in day to yesterday because it works better for me and amazingly I am down 1.5 pounds! My doc checked my thyroid and it was in normal range so she thinks my slow losses are from stress (and cheating :blush: ) so now I am on an anti anxiety med and hoping that will help which I think it is. I worked a job that I hadn't worked in a while over the weekend and got some really nice compliments on my weight loss which has given me some good motivation! I had a cheat yesterday evening and hoping I can stick with it throughout the week! I even got so ambitious that I lowered my goal weight by 20 pounds! :haha: And now I am in the 20- range! It's crazy how good it felt to go from 210 to 208, now to see a 1 on that scale!!

Pink I finally sent my info to you sorry it took so long!

Would you guys want to do recipes in this thread? We can post picture, recipe, servings, etc.


----------



## bundle4me

Sounds good to me!! Congrats on the 1.5 loss!!! How much have u lost all together? I'm a bit worried about weigh in this week after she said I mite gain, 1/2 pound at least I'm hoping for x


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks! I am down 16 pounds total. I had fast food today :blush: gotta stop doing that!! I get upset and I eat and DS had his occupational therapy assessment and it made me feel fairly inadequate even though nothing came of it so I took it out on some tacos. :haha:

I hope your weigh in goes good this week! I thought they usually say that you will lose a large amount the first 2-4 weeks and then it will taper off? But you did have an amazing loss last week so maybe. Either way if you are following the plan I don't see why you wouldn't at least maintain.


----------



## bundle4me

16lbs is fab that's my first goal. Yeah I thought so to, if I gain I will be upset as iv stayed on plan. 
I to eat when I'm sad it's very hard to try and brake the cycle of not doing that x


----------



## todmommy4568

Right! I need to come up with alternate activities like exercise to cope with those things. I know the last time I was on WW my coping mechanisms were cleaning and exercise and I am hoping I can get back in that habit.


----------



## bundle4me

When I feel like it i start to remember why I'm doing it and try to think will this food make the situation any better and will a moment of tasty be worth the feeling of feeling crap after eating it x


----------



## todmommy4568

You are so right afterwards I always feel terrible about it although I don't always care :haha:

I just started a "15 pounds by Christmas" thread if you lovelies would like to join me! I love challenges! Haha. 4 weeks for 15 pounds seems reasonable I think! Okay maybe not that reasonable but I am going to try my hardest! :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

I didn't cheat at all yesterday! :dance: and I almost made my 10,000 steps..I was 38 steps short :(


----------



## bundle4me

1 1/2 pounds off woo. 10 pound in 2 weeks, can't complain :-D


----------



## todmommy4568

That's awesome bundle!


----------



## Perfect_pink

Well done bundle x


----------



## Try Rocking

I have noticed a major decrease in steps since I started carpooling. This is my week off so my steps are way down. I've also been sick (stomach flu) for the last two days, and I've also been working on a mobile for a customer, which means a lot of sitting down. 

My weight hasn't moved in the last few days. :\


----------



## bundle4me

Thanks ladies I'm really pleased x


----------



## Perfect_pink

I keep forgetting to charge my fit bit so haven't had it on since Monday I must remember, well today is weigh in day for me, I don't feel Iv done amazing nor do I feel Iv been particularly bad !


----------



## bundle4me

Good luck pink!! Do u go to meetings or weigh yourself and do online?


----------



## todmommy4568

Good luck pink!

Rocking I hope you feel better :flower:


----------



## Perfect_pink

Evening ladies, I go to meetings, well I lost 1lb which I'm super pleased with but .5lb under my target id set myself so a little disappointed there but never mind, I don't feel Iv had a good or bad week !


----------



## bundle4me

Well done pink


----------



## todmommy4568

Great job pink!

So what's for supper tonight ladies? I have been starving all day so I am going big on power foods for supper! We are having French onion roasted potatoes (3 points per cup), asparagus (0 points), and shrimp (2 points per 3 oz) I can't wait!! :haha: I will post a pic later


----------



## todmommy4568

All of this for 5 points!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Try Rocking

That looks yummy! 

Pink you did great! Don't be down because you're not where you think you should be, you might have an even bigger loss next week to make up for it. You're going in the right direction and that's what counts!

I made a shrimp stir fry and my bowl was 4 points. It was my own sauce and shrimp, and divided up it came to 4 points for a good size bowl. 

Do you ladies do zoodles? They've made my stirfry so much healthier and lower points.


----------



## bundle4me

That looks gorgeous. 
We had good old sausage, mash potatoes, Yorkshire Pudding and Carrots & peas. Comes to about 14pp. Pudding was meringue nests squirty cream and plenty of fruit on top for 4pp


----------



## todmommy4568

I don't know what zoodles are but shrimp stir fry sounds amazing!

Sausage and mashed potatoes sounds good too but when I got home yesterday I only had 3 points left so 14 points would've been a big no no for me :haha: I have been trying to use my activity points although that isn't going that well either I usually end up using 2 or 3 and end up with 5 or 6 to use up


----------



## Try Rocking

So you throw some zucchini in this (or other veggies) and then they make noodles out of them. This one comes with 3 different blades for different cuts. 

https://www.amazon.com/Paderno-World-Cuisine-A4982799-Tri-Blade/dp/B0007Y9WHQ


----------



## bundle4me

Hey ladies quick question for you. Do u use all your weekly points? I went 10 into them my first week and 20 my second and about 25 this week


----------



## Try Rocking

I never use my weeklies. For me, if I use them I will gain. However if I earn AP by running I will eat those. If I don't eat my hard earned AP I will gain or stall out.


----------



## bundle4me

Suppose it's trial and error ain't it. Will see if I loose this week and try not to use any next week and see of I loose any and if it's same or more or less. I did loose more the week I had less but that was my first week so didn't really give me a good idea of how they work for my body x


----------



## todmommy4568

Sometimes I use my weeklies and sometimes I don't just depends on how my week goes although I am trying to stop using them.

I am down .7 pounds. I'm really not thrilled about it but happy that I didn't gain. Going to try and hit it hard this week but with thanksgiving this week I'm not quite sure what is going to happen haha


----------



## bundle4me

7lbs is fab! Do u see a difference in loss if u use them?


----------



## todmommy4568

7 lbs I wish! :haha: 0.7 pounds lol. I definitely see a difference like this weekend if I would've tracked I am sure I would've used all of them and then some and didn't show a good loss. Usually if I use them I lose very little or maintain


----------



## Try Rocking

It's going in the right direction at least!

Bundle, it definitely is trial and error for sure. Even now when I stall out I have to try and figure out what to change to make it move again. 

I gained 1.2 at my last WI. Although today I'm down 2 lbs. Not sure what happened but I'll take it!


----------



## todmommy4568

Nice job rocking!


----------



## bundle4me

Oh I must of read that wrong lol stupid phone. Still a loss tho 
Congrats on the 2lb rocking 
I get weighed Wednesday night but if my scales are right I'm up a 1lb so hoping there wrong lol


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you ladies! 

Bundle your scale probably reads different as well! I would weigh yourself before you leave on your home scale and then note what the difference is when you go in! 
Good luck :hugs:


----------



## bundle4me

Thanks hun, tbh there not the most reliable set of scales but I still panic when they don't look like there going down like I'd like


----------



## Try Rocking

Understandable! Drink lots of water tomorrow, hopefully that helps flush you out just in case :hugs:


----------



## bundle4me

Thanks hun great tip!!


----------



## Perfect_pink

I got weighed last night and put on half a pound so I'm ok with this as my period is due too not too bad, off to London this weekend again so going off plan


----------



## bundle4me

I stayed the same this week I'm pretty gutted cos iv been on plan but I did eat all my weeklies so maybe that's why


----------



## todmommy4568

Have fun in London pink!!

Sorry bundle :hugs: But maybe a starting point knowing that using weeklies might not work for you.

I weigh in on Sunday and I am so so not excited. I was off plan pretty much all week, not much off plan except for yesterday...thanksgiving got the best of me for sure :blush: it is going to take me forever to get back on track I'm sure


----------



## todmommy4568

Well I'm up 3 pounds, holy cow! I weighed in Sunday and was down 0.6 then I weighed this morning at a gain of 3.3....I'm not sure which was more accurate so I am just going to take the gain


----------



## bundle4me

Ouch that's annoying!!! Im poorly so my weight is going to be bad this week so I'm not looking forward to that


----------



## bundle4me

Well tonight is weigh in and I'm praying I havnt put on after laying in bed for 3 days and drinking (high pointed) lucozade to keep me going. 
How is everyone else? what's everyones plans for pointing over Christmas time


----------



## bundle4me

Well I lost 2 1/2lbs and got my 5% :-D 1 1/2 to a stone and 4 1/2 till I'm into the next stone bracket wooooo


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Bundle! I hope you're feeling better.

TM isn't it horrible how quickly we can put it on? Hopefully it's gone by your next WI. 

My weight hasn't really gone anywhere, I'm up and down but I haven't gotten any lower than where I was a few weeks ago. It's super frustrating considering I've been on plan. 
I'm hoping that it's just muscle. My goal of 35 lbs by the end of the year seems to be stuck at 17 now. Even if it starts moving there is no way I'll lose almost 20 lbs in the next few weeks.


----------



## todmommy4568

That's great Bundle!!

Rocking that is super frustrating!

My christmas goal is shot too :haha: I have basically been off plan for two weeks. We are taking two or three months off from TTC so I really want to hit it hard. I'm not back on plan today but not eating terribly and making sure I get my steps in and drink a lot of water so hopefully my weigh in tomorrow won't be a wash! Af made me terribly crazy this month lol I ate everything in sight and was extremely bloated but she is finally just about gone so I am hoping the bloat will go away. For me it is really hard to be motivated when I am bloated like that, like a lot of times when I want to cheat I remind myself of how well my clothes are fitting and how good they look but that was definitely not the case this week :haha:

How have you been doing Pink??


----------



## Perfect_pink

Uv had a terrible few weeks and put on 4.5lb which is bad and the plan is changing this week which I'm not looking forward too


----------



## bundle4me

Omg it's changing??? Only just got my head round it


----------



## todmommy4568

Well it looks like maybe my lower weight was correct last week but going from the weight I decided to record I am down 3.3 pounds so I am super pleased!

Sorry you are having a rough time pink :hugs:

I definitely noticed some changes I wasn't expecting today when I was tracking for instance the points assigned to my guilty pleasure fast food went WAY up, was not expecting that at all! And for about 11,000 steps today I got 14 activity points! I had to go in to settings to change it back to swapping activity points first and saw that now they don't recomend swapping AP at all?!?


----------



## todmommy4568

I am hating these changes! I am sure the program will work better since it is more info now but oh my gosh it is driving me bonkers! Everything is sooooo many points!! I feel really restricted which is unusual for me on WW. And I don't get the point of earning a billion activity points that you aren't even supposed to use...if I stick to my current activity level I will have 98 activity points for the week!


----------



## bundle4me

Can we not just stick to pro points if there working for us?


----------



## todmommy4568

Nope pretty sure everyone is required to switch. I do the online program so it was automatic I guess if you had a calculator you could stick with PP.

Now that I am getting used to the new smart points program I am really really liking it! And I weighed today and was down 2 pounds I can't wait for my official weigh in on Sunday! 

Maybe this new plan can get you over the hump Rachel! How have you been??


----------



## bundle4me

Oh wow that sounds fab, i missed my meeting cos my lo has been poorly so have to stick to pp till next weigh in next Wednesday. 
Has much changed then? Do u know what smart points are in crumpets? X


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm adjusting to the new points. I do seem to be doing ok, I had chinese food and it usually takes me a week or so to work it off, and yet I'm already back down to where I was. 
I'll see on Sunday how I'm doing!


----------



## Perfect_pink

Hi girls sorry Iv been missing, Iv majorly fell off especially with these new points I missed class this week so don't no what I'm meant to be doing etc x


----------



## bundle4me

I missed class to pink so I'm on pro points still till next week but I'm not doing fantastic either I think it's cos it's Christmas time


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm sorry you guys are having a rough time :hugs: The new points just factor in more things such as saturated fat, calories, sugar, etc. Really the points are just calculated a little more accurately since they are using all of the information. Foods like chicken tuna, the healthy stuff, the points went down and then the points on the food that is cruddy for us went up.

Weighed in today and I am down 3.1 lbs! I am thrilled, and that was with quite a bit of cheating on friday and saturday :blush: This week my goals are to reach my 10,000 steps every day and have a full week on plan. If I stay diligent with this new plan I think I might be able to see 199 on the scale by the new year :dance:


----------



## bundle4me

Well I intend on getting a fit bit for Xmas and starting back at the gym January, my membership has been on hold as I had a c section and cos I'm ebf no one else can have my lo but now she's 5 months she will be alot easier to leave for an hour a few days a week. 
I keep stressing that I'm not doing amazing but then I remember it's a life style change and as long as I'm not Stuffing my face I will be ok once xmas is over


----------



## bundle4me

1 1/2 off tonight. In 2 weeks, bit disappointed with myself but considering iv not been 100% on plan I'm happy with that. Got my stone anyway and hoping for a good week before Christmas day. Sticking to pro points tho till January cos iv got to much on so don't have time to change what I eat plus the smart points might be just what I need after the December treats. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm doing good, got down to 203.9 and was sooo excited thinking that I was going to see ONEderland soon, then Christmas week hit :dohh: I ended up with a 2 1/2 pound gain this week which was disappointing but I expected it and this week is a new week. Loving the new program, it really has me making healthier choices. I am trying a new enchilada casserole recipe that is 7sp per serving, if it is good I will post the recipe and a picture!

A loss is a loss bundle, thats awesome!!


----------



## Elizdia

Hi guys

I've just joint weigh watchers so wondered whether i could join your group on here.

I'm doing Pro Points as i've found an app called Healthy Value i think and it works everything out for me in pro points, do you think it matters? or should i be doing smart points. I'm not part pf a meeting group or online as don't have the cash at the minute, but know what I'm doing as i did it for 2 years a few years back...when it was normal Points system.

I'm very excited to start as my LO is now 14 months and its about time i sorted myself out, i need to lose 5 stone so have got a long long way to go! x


----------



## bundle4me

Elizdia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've just joint weigh watchers so wondered whether i could join your group on here.
> 
> I'm doing Pro Points as i've found an app called Healthy Value i think and it works everything out for me in pro points, do you think it matters? or should i be doing smart points. I'm not part pf a meeting group or online as don't have the cash at the minute, but know what I'm doing as i did it for 2 years a few years back...when it was normal Points system.
> 
> I'm very excited to start as my LO is now 14 months and its about time i sorted myself out, i need to lose 5 stone so have got a long long way to go! x

Hi welcome,
I don't think it matters which system you use. Iv started the new points this week and go for my dreaded after Xmas weigh in at 6.30 I'm dreading it my scales say iv put about 4-5 pounds on and I'd lost 14 before Xmas so put nearly half back on. 
The new system doesn't seem so bad although I'm not a big chocolate fan and i think it's sweet stuff that's gone up. 
I'm the same as u I need to loose 5 stone realistically but I'm aiming for 3 1/2 by xmas as a goal. 
If u do go on the smart points and need anything pointing up just let me no and will work it out on my calculator for you. 
Good luck :flower:


----------



## Elizdia

Hi Bundle

Thanks for the warm welcome! 

Your better than me, I didn't even attempt to start before Xmas at all as i knew i would put it all back on. So that to bad at all, your still in a better place than me :thumb:

thank you for offering to help with points, i see what your saying about sweet stuff going up, i guess coz its a more accurate way of working out points.


----------



## bundle4me

Yeah it does on calories sat fat sugars and protein now. Protein has gone down in points and bad stuff gone up but the pro points is still great I lost the 14lbs without struggling to much. I started beginning of November I figured it would make me over think stuff at Xmas and not over indulge to much.
You'll get there hun just keep a positive head on. My inspiration is seeing all the people that started last year and putting pics of last xmas against the ones of the year before and I so want to be that person this xmas comparing to the one just gone.


----------



## bundle4me

3lbs on here ladies so can't complain, missed 2 weigh ins and went a bit food crazy


----------



## Elizdia

Thats great! you are doing so well. I hope i manage to lose. I've not weighed myself yet since my first weigh in so nervous to see no lose but i have been eating well. The only thing is I'm actually struggling to eat all my points. i'm allowed 35 but i only ever manage 28-29. So I'm finding myself eating 2x celebrations chocs in the evenings to make up some points and also as a treat of course. I hope thats ok. I know that you should try and eat your points right?


----------



## todmommy4568

Welcome elizdia! I think as long as you eat most of your points and you aren't hungry it is okay to not eat them. Depending on your body that may or may not work for weight loss but if you aren't hungry I wouldn't push it and just see what happens!

Bundle- good to hear from you again! This thread has been really dead over the holidays haha. A 3 pound gain isn't bad for two weeks off, that will be so easy for you to lose! You were/are doing wonderful!

Afm still working on taking off my Christmas week gain, I am 1.3 pounds away from getting back to pre Christmas weight and trying to really kick it in the butt!


----------



## bundle4me

Excellent todmommy that's not much at all to be back to normal and thank you I'm feeling better and just taking things 1 week at a time. I thought there's 50ish weeks till xmas so if I aim for 50lbs loss for this year I'm hoping that's a realistic goal of a 1lb a week. 

Elizdia I get 53 points a day as I'm Breast feeding but I have to admit I get up to 45 very easily lol, 9 breakfast around 15 lunch and easily 20 on evening meal. I do need decent meals tho as Bf can get me rather hungry at times. 

Hopefully we can all be on here a bit more and swap tips


----------



## Elizdia

Thanks Todmommy! Excited to see if this works, it did before but i and the help of the actual weigh in sessions. Thats great, well done! Keep up the good work guys. Will check in on Monday with me loss :hugs:


----------



## Elizdia

Forgot to check in on Monday, i lost 4 pounds, happy with that! Although on the day i weighed myself i celebrated by having pizza!! Couldn't even count how many points i had :growled:

But since then i've been really good.


----------



## bundle4me

Sorry not been on much girls iv been struggling since xmas, my head just isn't in it. Anyone else struggling? Some words of encouragement would be much appreciated :-( xx


----------



## MumDreamz

Hi everyone

I've been looking through tons of diets to help me since I'm not a cook and I suck at finding healthy foods for myself. Of all of them weight watchers seems to be the way to go since it's the least expensive and I don't have to worry about lactose products. :happydance:

I'm hoping to join your forum. I'd love to know how your programs are going. I'm going to speak with DH about it tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Elizdia - 4 pounds! That's amazing!! Congratulations!

Bundle - Just try and remember why you started. All the clothes in your closet that don't fit (I know that is motivation for me). That beautiful baby you have to be healthy for! When they start running around it is so hard to keep up when you are overweight and it feels terrible to not be able to run around with your children. Okay now I feel like this is turning in to a lecture rather than encouragement. Just trying to think of my reasons for doing it. I know it can get tough but stick with it!

mumdreamz - Welcome! :wave: I am a good cook but haven't been able to cook my normal dishes so it has been an adjustment but you can definitely get there. There are so many sites for good recipes that are weight watcher friendly, and they don't taste like diet food at all!! Amazing program, I have done it a couple times haha although it has been a huge adjustment to smart points. Please let us know if you need any advice, meal/snack ideas, anything! Good Luck!!

AFM my official weigh in isn't until tomorrow morning but the scale said 199.7 this morning. I haven't seen ONEderland in years! I had to step off and back on the scale a couple times before I believed it!! That makes a 25 pound loss for me! :dance:


----------



## Blu10

Hi ladies, im hoping to be back on the ww wagon shortly. My DS is 3 weeks old so im trying to eat healthier but will be rejoining aftery postnatal check in a few weeks. I lost 26lb after the birth of DS #1 and maintained for three years but allowed a stone to creep back on before getting pregnant again. I now have 1st 9lbs to lose x


----------



## todmommy4568

Welcome Blu! :wave:


----------



## Elizdia

Welcome Blu and Mum dreamz!

Ok so i've gone off track! i had a bad weekend and that threw me off but i'm back on it today!


----------



## bundle4me

Thank you todmommy harsh is what I need. 

I'm going to weigh in tonight after missing last week and being totally off plan and my head not being in it so ready for a telling off at class and to sort myself out. I NEED to do this!! 
Hope your all well xx

Welcome blu x


----------



## bundle4me

Well ladies I actually lost 1 1/2. Not sure how but hopefully it's because even tho I havnt been on plan I havnt been over indulging to much. Bought myself a journal so hopefully that mite help me.


----------



## todmommy4568

Great job bundle!


----------



## bundle4me

How are u weight watcher buddies!!!
No one wrote in a while how is everyone


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm doing good! I had a 3.4 pound gain last week but it was a rough week, I know what went wrong. I weigh every day and have been really working my butt off this week. I had my lowest weight since starting this morning.....199.1!! I am hoping I can maintain that through the weekend so I can record a number like that on Monday haha


----------



## bundle4me

Amazing todmommy!! 
I lost 3 1\2 on Wednesday think it's the new points system working on me.
If I lose 1lb next week I will be in the next stone bracket so I'm trying to be really good also. 
Not sure about pounds I will have to work it out x


----------



## Blu10

Thanks ladies, day 1 today and feeling motivated &#128077;


----------



## kirstybumx3

I joined weight watchers yesterday. I have no idea what I'm doing lol!
Tried slimming world before and did well but gained everything id lost plus more since stopping so now I'm trying WW with my MIL and SIL!
They already went and are doing really well so hopefully I will too :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

Hi everyone! 
I started ww on 11 of Jan and*have lost 13.5 lbs


----------



## todmommy4568

How are you doing with the program kristy?

Welcome mary! Congrats on your loss!

Sorry I haven't been checking the thread much. I fell off the wagon for about a month. I gained a couple pounds back and then remembered my wedding is only 3 months away so I should probably get my *ss back in gear :haha: I started back on plan yesterday


----------



## kirstybumx3

I've lost 12lbs in 5 weeks. Really enjoying it so far following smart points. My weigh day is Saturday morning :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

How's everyone doing? I lost 2.5lbs this week and got my first stone award. 14.5lbs down in 6 weeks. 3.5lbs away from my 10% award now &#128512; X


----------



## todmommy4568

That's awesome progress kirsty!! 

I am having a very hard time following the plan. Translate to I only made it a couple days last week :haha: We just got back to TTC after taking a 3 month break and I am finding myself much more occupied with that haha. I did lose about 25 pounds that have stayed off and got a positive OPK this morning so if my temps follow suit and rise that will mean I O'ed 5 days sooner than normal which I will attribute to the weight loss so that's awesome!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I gained 1lb over easter (oops!)
Really back on track this week so hopefully the scales will show a loss Saturday morning


----------



## kirstybumx3

Good luck on Saturday. I went Saturday mornings too! I lost 2lbs over Easter somehow!


----------



## mummy2boysx

Well done on your weight loss so far!!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Anyone still around? I'm plodding along still. Lost 0.5lb 2 weeks ago, put on 0.5lb last week. Trying to get my ass back into gear this week but struggling! 
20lbs down so far so only need 1lb for my 1.5 stone award which is annoying!


----------



## todmommy4568

Hey kirsty! I fell off the wagon...well I feel off the wagon and then drug behind it for a long journey :haha: I gained 20 pounds back :blush: I just started really getting at it again yesterday so we shall see what happens. 

Definitely no stranger to struggling to get back in gear!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Anyone else still around? Ive lost 21.5 lbs now and im feeling great!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Yes I've hovered around the same weight for the last month or so. I gained then lost it. I'm back at about 22lbs off now I think. Another bad week though so that'll be less come the weekends weigh in as we spent 2 days at Legoland and have my sons 3rd birthday party sarurday too. Aiming to get back on it properly soon!
Well done on your weight loss xx


----------



## todmommy4568

Anyone still on plan? 

I am hitting it hard again, I've been half assing it to say the least :blush: . DH and I have decided that we won't pursue any more fertility treatments until I lose around 60 pounds. I am diagnosed "unexplained" so I think getting off the weight might explain the unexplainable, and if the weight comes off and the baby doesn't come at least we know we are both in the best health while forking money over to doctors to help. Weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Good luck Hun. I'm sure you'll do it and what a great incentive. 
I'm still here, 29lbs down now so not a huge difference from before. I had a bad run and put 6lbs back on and I only lose between 1-2lbs a week so it's come back off slowly but at least it's coming off. X


----------



## Eve

Good luck with your weight loss! I'm not doing WW but using my fitness pal and counting calories, along with working out. I have a link in my siggy to my journal :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Kirsty that's great that you didn't throw in the towel! 

Down 2.5 this morning! Almost can't believe it since I feel all bloaty from AF and had a big supper last night! I'm super excited to see what next week brings! Usually at this high of a weight I lose quickly and then it will slow down once I get closer to 210. I am at 220.3 right now, so 60.3 left until we actively start ttc again


----------



## Eve

Yay for the weight loss :D I have almost 60 lbs to lose to meet my goal! Keep it up hun! Can't wait to hear your results next week!


----------



## todmommy4568

Eve we must have posted at the same time. Thank you! And good luck to you as well!


----------



## maybebaby3

Hey :wave: can I join in? I'm on weight watchers! Been on and off it for ages but started properly on Monday. I weigh 60.4kg and want to get down to 55kg.


----------



## todmommy4568

Welcome maybebaby!

A grocery store in my town finally got halo top!! And nothing sounded good for supper last night so I caught up on some bachelor in paradise while I ate 3 cups of cheddar popcorn and a pint of strawberry halo top. And I kept it within my points!! Victory is mine :haha:


----------



## Eve

It feels so good to not go over when you have a treat doesn't it? I love it! :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

It's the best!

So I totally over did it last night. I drank so much, I am definitely paying for it. Today is not a good day for adulting, wish I could've stayed in bed. Or actually on the floor as it turns out :haha: Asked the hubby why I was on the floor and he said that's where I landed so he left me there :dohh: I have calculated though and I still have 3 weeklies left so that's nice and I didn't eat when I got home last night which is a huge accomplishment for me


----------



## kirstybumx3

My weigh in was this morning. I've lost 1lb this week. Usually I'd say 'only' 1lb but today I'm feeling so proud. Those 1lbs add up and I've now lost 30lbs, I'm in my healthy weight range and I've dropped 2 dress sizes. 20lbs to go but I'm feeling like I might actually do this for the first time ever :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Kirsty that is great news!!!!

My hungover state yesterday included lots of junk food, I'm now -26 points. I can work that into a positive in a day or two with exercise so I don't have to look at it though :haha: I stepped on the scale this morning though and it is the same as weigh in day so no gain and I am still confident about this week


----------



## Eve

Kirsty, that's great and so glad you are looking at a 1lb loss as positive, because IT IS! :D 

todmommy- sorry to :lol: but your post about being on the floor made me chuckle a bit ;) Yay for not gaining too :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Eve I was definitely laughing about it too haha

So I turned it around. Got myself out of the negatives. And lost 1 pound! After the way the weekend was I'm just happy I lost at all :haha: 1 lb at a time will get me where I am going!


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm feeling super motivated right now too because I started a new job where I have to wear dress close and all my dress clothes make me feel super uncomfortable :nope: Probably doesn't help that it seems like every one around me is super skinny haha


----------



## Eve

Glad to hear you're super motivated but sucks as to why! 

Yay for the loss :thumbup: 

I'm up 2lbs.. didn't cheat once, and have been working out daily so not sure what's causing the gain... I think I am ovulating :shrug: and I honestly haven't been getting enough water.


----------



## todmommy4568

The water can make a huge difference, especially if you are working out a lot!


----------



## Eve

Yep, I've had 710ml so far and going to calculate how much I need to drink for my weight etc... and really try and keep on it.


----------



## kirstybumx3

I lost 3lbs this week. I was so shocked I'm a 1lb a week kind of loser. Some is probably dehydration because I had a few drinks last night but I took it and ran! Now I've got to be extra good this week to ensure I don't gain it back next week... After I've eaten this Indian takeout anyway!


----------



## Eve

Yay for losing 3lbs! :D 

I'm back down and now .2 less than my lowest so total loss is 9lbs! Whohoo! AF is due to arrive in a week and 3 days though..


----------



## todmommy4568

That's a great loss!!!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Well done!!


----------



## Eve

Down another .8! :D I'm only .2 away from my first mini goal of 10lbs! :yipee:


----------



## kirstybumx3

Fab! Well done xx


----------



## todmommy4568

Very exciting eve!


----------



## Eve

Down another 1.2! :D 11lbs gone now! :yipee:


----------



## todmommy4568

Holy tamoly girl you are rocking it! 

My weigh in is tomorrow and I am really hoping it goes well! I was very honest with my tracking this week and didn't use any fit points and have 7 weeklies left so I hope it pays off!

Eve I'm not sure if you are familiar with weigh watchers but if you aren't you get a number of daily points you can eat and a number of weekly points for when you want something extra and then you get extra points for exercise but they encourage you not to use them for food. At least not all of them


----------



## Eve

I know people who have used weight watchers before with good results :) I have some of their stuff as it's lower fat/calories like their WW bagels, and their sweets :blush: 

Fingers crossed your WI goes well!


----------



## todmommy4568

Was down 1.7 today. I know it's a good loss and normally I would be very happy with it but for some reason today it just feels disappointing haha maybe I am just in a mood


----------



## Eve

I was up .2 this morning. AF is due next week so I expect some weight gain...


----------



## todmommy4568

Totally derailed from Thursday to yesterday. I weighed myself this morning and I don't think there is any way I am going to lose this week. Weigh in is Wednesday and right now I am up 3 pounds. I'm back on track today hoping that I can salvage this week. I think I would be okay with a 1 pound gain but that means I better stay on track haha


----------



## Eve

Drink loads of water!! A lot of times that where your weight comes from when you go off your healthy eating for a few days! 

I'm down to 212 this morning :D


----------



## todmommy4568

That's great eve!

That's my plan. And I was planning to go get some diurex since I was basically on sodium overload. Flush out all the extra water I've retained :thumbup:


----------



## todmommy4568

I only gained 0.1 :happydance: Considering what it could have been I am thrilled!


----------



## Eve

:yipee: 

I didn't WI yesterday or today as I have my heart monitor on and I don't know what it weighs lol plus AF arrive at 2am yesterday morning. Ick.


----------



## kirstybumx3

I weighed myself at my mums and am showing +4lbs! :(
I'm sticking to plan but I feel fatter too as silly as that may sound so wouldn't be surprised if it's right. Don't get why :( now I know why I have no scales at home and don't weigh mid week!


----------



## Eve

:( Fingers crossed for a better number next time! 

I'm down to 210.2 this morning! :D AF is on her way out too so hoping for a good loss by the end of this week too!


----------



## kirstybumx3

I lost 1lb at group. Never weighing at home again :haha:


----------



## Eve

Yay!!


----------



## todmommy4568

That's great kirsty!

How are things coming along for you eve?

I gained 1.3 this week. I'm hoping that it is just because AF is set to arrive today or tomorrow. I did have a couple days of junk eating but it wasn't terrible and most of my days were on so I wasn't expecting a gain. Hopefully I will have a good loss next week!


----------



## Eve

Ugh I gain before AF arrives and when I ovulate. It sucks. Chances are, that's what it is for you TM

I was down to 16.7 loss yesterday morning but went up around 1lb this morning. Ate salty stuff yesterday and didn't drink much so I'm thinking water retention but I should OV soon too.. so hard to say. I walked 5K yesterday with a friend and in total had over 15,000 steps!


----------



## Eve

I have my latest progress pics in my journal :D


----------



## todmommy4568

Your pics look great eve! You are doing fantastic!

I am down 2.1 this week! Hoping to hit my 10 pound overall loss next Wednesday!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Well done Eve just looks at your progress photos they are fab. 
Great loss todmommy4568 fingers crossed for your 10lbs total next week!
I gained 3.5lbs last week lol. I had been on holiday though so wasn't surprised. Hoping to get as much as possible of it off this week. I've tried hard to we'll see on Saturday!


----------



## todmommy4568

All you can do is try kirsty!!

I'm about to indulge in way too much food from Taco Bell...after indulging in a few too many brews :haha: Thursday's seem to always be my day of indulgence :dohh: I will still work it until Wednesday and hope though!


----------



## Eve

That's a great loss todmommy! :D 

Kirstybum, water water water! haha 

No loss since last loss lol I went up for a few days (which I was ovulating) and now I'm back down to 206.6 so am happy!


----------

